

Ask HN: Is it common to give up rights to inspection in stock options? - buck2769

As a stockholder of a private company, you have certain rights to see the financial health of the company. Is it common in startups to make sure the employees waive their rights once they exercise their options?
======
brudgers
I would use caution when valuing any contract that contained significant
provisions contrary to transparency.

